# Looking for a trainer near Toronto, Vaughan



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

my cousin in Canada is looking for a trainer for her GSD pup. It's her first dog, and she's having the usual land shark / housebreaking issues.

I live in NYC and am too far to know the trainers in her area.

Any recommendation? I want someone who is affordable yet knowledgeable, someone who practices a balanced approach but more towards +R training. Someone who can get the family on the same page, and work with her kids as well. 

Any recommendations feel free to post here or PM me 

Thanks!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Based on friends opinions (NOT MINE - as I live about an hour away from where you are looking), they have been happy with the following trainer:

GeminiK9.com | Home
*Friend used this trainer for their reactive dog, who is now doing Rally and excelling. Also doing schH with their new puppy through this trainer. Friend is very happy with them and in my opinion based on seeing the handler before and after attending classes, handling has improved.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I also have heard only good things about Gemini K9. My friend does schutzhund and loves it there!


----------

